# Final Fantasy- Which one?



## Tikal (Jul 13, 2005)

Come on people, you know you all love the games. Ive got Final Fantasy VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, and X-2, but I can't decide which is the best (though it definatley NOT VI or X-2!). VII has a gr8 stry line, VIII has a gr8 card game and a floating school, IX has the funny little people and X has blitzball! 

So which is your favourite?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 13, 2005)

to tell the truth i never liked final fantasy, i loved the film but thats it, the games where bad, the only good thing with the new one is the impresive videos, the anime series is rubbish


----------



## Tikal (Jul 13, 2005)

Da..Ah...Okk...Errrr. WAAAA? ( imagine seeing a women with her jaw ALL the way down the the ground!) HOW can you not like the Final Fantasy games? The film is that bad bit. It was a gud film all in all but NOTHING to do with the games!!


----------



## alexhurry (Jul 13, 2005)

7 or 9


----------



## Tikal (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm, i'd pick 7. I love the music, esp Cosmo Canyon


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 13, 2005)

7 - the bit where you found out Cloud's true identity is still the best game moment for me.

Plus, where else in the world is one of the missions to have the main character dress up as a woman in order to gain entry to a mission objective?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 13, 2005)

7. But with 10 in hot pursuit Blitzball rocks!


----------



## kaneda (Jul 14, 2005)

7 (theres one especially sad moment that made me cry - the pearl thing bouncing down the stairs, and then the music). Only annoying thing about this game was trying to get knights of round materia to 5 stars  but its still one of the best games I've ever played! 

I did like X, but i didn't like the voice acting.


----------



## killerbob (Jul 14, 2005)

X only cause of Blitz


----------



## The Tennessee Kid (Jul 14, 2005)

Well.. VI has rubbish graphics and not a great storyline but its still good...
vii - has an excellent storyline and okay graphics for the p s 1. VIII Has to be to in my top 3 cos its got excellent FMV's and a mega good storyline... IX Is in my bottom 2 cos its pretty rubbish graphics and the storyline is very holey if you get me.. i like the medievial themes its great. X OMG DEFINETLY THE BEST ONE. Very good graphics.. great FMV'S and an excellent original storyline.. not so keen on X-2 cos it was a bit boring some of the way through. BUT I STILL LOVE FINAL FANTASY ANYWAYS AND I ALWAYS WILL. I got all the games the day they came out! I have the receipts to prove it aswlel lol

Josh x


----------



## Aliena (Jul 17, 2005)

I"ve played FFV, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, X-2, and Tactics, and I'd have to say VIII & X were my 2 favorites because of the characters - they seemed more real to me.  A lot of people hated the characters in VIII, but I found I knew people exactly like each of them and since they were real and interesting to me, I was drawn into the story more.  FFX was just beautiful, I thought.  There were some really amazing moments.

FFV - HATED it!  The one FF I had to put away.  I got 2/3 of the way through it and finally said, "What am I doing?  I can't stand this game!"  The story was kind of lame and there were way too many frustrating mazes and random battles.

FFVI - Really liked it!  The characters were neat in this game and I loved the storyline of it.  There were several really dramatic moments that got to me.  And while the graphics weren't as good, I still thought it was brilliant.  Easy, though.  I didn't realize I was fighting the final boss until I had beaten him!

FFVII - My very first FF game and very first RPG console game, for that matter.  This is what got me hooked on the RPG genre of games.  LOVED the storyline, really liked the characters, LOVED the music!

FFVIII - As I mentioned before, I really got into this one because of the characters.  I thought the whole fated children idea was really well done and there were a lot of intricacies that many people (usually ones who dislike this game) have glossed over.  Beautiful music and probably the best final FMVs in the series!

FFIX - Didn't care for this one as much, though it was still ok.  Not near as bad as FFV and there were some neat moments (summoning of Alexander when Eiko jumps out of the ship and hovers above Garnet was one of my favorites).  The music was really excellent in this one too.  I still can't figure out what the final boss had to do with ANYTHING in the game, but it was enjoyable enough.  Not enough for a replay, but enough.

FFX - My other favorite.  I loved the story in this and thought the worlds were amazing.  Favorite part - Yuna saying, "Don't worry.  I can fly," and falling backwards only to be caught by her bird.  I was a total sucker for the love story bits in this one.  But then, I always am.

FFX-2 - Fun enough, but it was too rough.  I mean, you had all these missions and I didn't really think the game flowed very well at all.  I loved the deeper, more serious Shuyin/Lenne storyline and the music was pretty neat.  Enjoyable and the good ending made me smile (I didn't have the patience to go for the great ending).

FFTactics - Really fun!  I didn't follow the story as closely because I would spend hours and hours fighting random tactical battles in the attempt to master each class and job and those battles took a lot of time!  But by the end, I had my special tactic and found the game rather easy.


----------



## Tikal (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW, we got a hard core fan here! I agree with you about 7 and X, got to be the too best. I love auron in FFX, its sooo sad,but hes sooo cool!. I think 7 is graet because there are loads of side games. I've spent about 50 hour breedig a nd racing my chocobos alone!


----------



## gigi (Jul 26, 2005)

I've played all of the Final Fantasies, yeah, I do mean all. X is with out the best one. In fact it's the best game I've ever played. Tactics I will say is second best (I'm re-playing it now so I'm biased.) 3 is 3rd. And vii is 4th, then 4, then 1. vii had a sucky ending.


----------



## Munkeygames (Jul 27, 2005)

FF 7 - Aris....nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


new one on the way

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/rpg/finalfantasy/index.html?q=final+fantasy


----------



## aftermath (Aug 18, 2005)

FFI, FFIII and FFVII are my favorites. I hate X-2 and not a big fan of X but I still own both of them...

FFI- How can you hate this simple RPG? This is nothing to it but so oddly addictive...

FFIII-SNES graphics but amazing story.

FFVII- Best FF story and get game play.


----------



## Aeris (Apr 28, 2006)

alexhurry said:
			
		

> 7 or 9


I'm kinda behind, but....

I have to agree with alexhurry on this one. It's hard for me to chose between 7 and 9 because I love them for different reasons. 

7 had great characters and fun gameplay, it's just that the graphics were pretty bad. I am aware that it was "good" for the time, but I can't shake the feeling that it would have been better if the deadline hadn't been pushed. The ending would have been more complete, I think, if they had more time. Luckily, they made Final Fantasy: Advent Children (a movie sequel to the game). Though not as good as the game, the graphics were excellent. Has anyone else seen it?

In 9, I absolutely _loved _the characters! They all had such depth, and the way they interacted with eachother and grew through their experiences was so fun to watch. The chemistry between Beatrix and "Rusty" is clear. I'll admit that Quina was a mistake, and just about as annoying as they come, but s/he played his/her part too.

Sorry, I sort of rambled. But before I go, I have to mention Final Fantasy 6. I loved this one. No, the graphics weren't great, but the characters and music made up for that. Remember the opera scene? Classic.


----------



## sanityassassin (Apr 28, 2006)

I've never played IX so can't comment on it but have played VI VII VIII and X and my personal favourite was VIII with VII second and X third. Loved the card game in VIII and loved blitzball in X although first couple of times I played it I thought it sucked but onced I got used to it I played it for ages also spent a lot of time in the games world which was cool


----------



## Green (Apr 28, 2006)

Green said:
			
		

> As for FF games - I find them annoying. I played FF8 for about 50 hours and just lost my rag with it. Just as you're about to go off and do something exciting/important for the first time in hours, one of the whiney supporting characters decides to spend *20 minutes* discussing their childhood or your emotional problems. Yawn.



Here, here!

Also, they're far too cheesy.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 28, 2006)

vii


----------



## Thadlerian (Apr 28, 2006)

There's something I've been wondering about for a while concerning FF: What's the storytelling like?

Not the content, just the quality of storytelling. Are the characters realistic or stereotypes? Do they have genuine motivations? Could you compare the storytelling in FF to any particular SF/F writers mentioned elsewhere on this forum?


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 12, 2006)

9 its the only one i play
i have X but i dont play on it because i got stuck and stopped
i have 11 but it is supidly expensive to play


----------



## gigi (Oct 25, 2006)

Thadlerian said:


> There's something I've been wondering about for a while concerning FF: What's the storytelling like?
> 
> Not the content, just the quality of storytelling. Are the characters realistic or stereotypes? Do they have genuine motivations? Could you compare the storytelling in FF to any particular SF/F writers mentioned elsewhere on this forum?


 
The reason the FF series is the best is because the storytelling is the best.


----------



## Green (Oct 25, 2006)

I found the storytelling in 8 very poor. It would interrupt the action at the most annoying points imaginable, and you would spend literally 20 minutes stood there, clicking through page after page of text, as one character moaned at you about your lack of emotional maturity.


----------



## Crymic (Oct 25, 2006)

FF1-4 I enjoyed playing back in the day.

FF6 I also liked.

FF7 I really enjoyed also doing everything possible in the game.

FF8 though many people didn't like this game, I really liked it. Though the end story line does a total "what the hell?" I really liked the whole story idea with assassination.

FF9 was pretty trippy and everybody looked like dolls, but entertaining. I didn't end up beating it.

FF10 I thought was just ok. Script wise it coulda been done better I think.

FF10-X2 never played it but I have it.

FF11 I liked the fmv for storyline wise, I really didn't like the fact you were forced to group at level 12+. The endless grinding for hours on end. The raiding system in the game is seriously flawed. Their system can only handle 15 people while they put in encounters that require 64 people. Where's the logic in that.

FF tactics I enjoyed alot mostly cause it had a really good combat system, Though the chocobo encounters I really HATED. cheap bastards >_<.


----------



## Karsa Orlong (Oct 26, 2006)

VII doubtlessly represents the peak of the series. Its exploration of mood is unparalleled in gaming, assisted by a stunningly fitting score. The storyline possesses a great amount of depth, with tragedy, comedy, and everything in between. The underlying themes are interesting and at times quite relevant. Certainly none of its successors possessed half as much maturity, atmosphere and emotional power, and its predecessors tended to have greater flaws.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 26, 2006)

I like them all, but I have to say - Final Fantasy 7 is the best of the lot. The storyline was perfect, and it had the some of the best characters in any RPG. It also had some of the best music ever, particularly the piece when you fight Sephiroth for the last time as a group. I'm glad they used it again in Advent Children.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 26, 2006)

my girlfriend says x2


----------



## mightymem (Oct 27, 2006)

Well for me ff7 and ff9 which are the only ones I completed. I was introduced late to the series, my first game was ff7 which when my friend borrowed I hated. I then bought in my accident, I got my self a gameboy colour but did not enjoy it so I got my money back and then bought ff7 because it look good (I forgot I played before and did not enjoy it). I was angry when I found out it was the same game I borrowed before, but I decided to stick through with it, and I grew to love it. It took me something like 2 years to fully complete. I must say the computer games I enjoy has a lot todo with the times I played. Because when i try to play them again i do enjoy them so much. I played ff7 during sixth form and the begining year of uni. i then played ff9 during the second year of Uni. I tried playing ff10 could not get into it. ff 8 I just never bothered as I had so much other games to play.


----------



## Aes (Oct 27, 2006)

My favorites?

 - FF1:  This is the one that started it all for me.  No matter how flawed, I gotta stay true to my roots.  Plus, after you get the airship, everything becomes totally open, meaning you can do whatever you want in whatever order you please. 

 - FF6:  Probably one of my favorites, since you had plenty of characters to choose from, and at the end, you had a lot of open-ended gameplay options.   As mentioned above, I love open-ended gameplay. <3

 - FF8:  It was so dramatically different than the others, and is the only PS1 FF that I really found to be any good.  The love-based storyline hurt it in the eyes of many people, which is a shame.

 - FFX-2:  How could anyone hate mid-combat class changing?  Plus, it was refreshing to have a female lead character for once, and the optional content was actually challenging!

 - Final Fantasy Legend 2:  While technically from the SaGa line, it gets honorable mention for being a really enjoyable gameboy game, despite its many flaws.

 - Final Fantasy Tactics:  I've replayed this game more times than I can count, and it's always a hoot.  I'd love to see more games with a tactical-based combat system like this, even though the class balance could've been done better.


----------



## Crymic (Oct 28, 2006)

Aes said:


> - Final Fantasy Tactics:  I've replayed this game more times than I can count, and it's always a hoot.  I'd love to see more games with a tactical-based combat system like this, even though the class balance could've been done better.


 There are alot of great tactical rpgs out there. Alot of them is released by Atlus.
Suikoden Tactics
Battle Ogre (the crew who made FF tactics)
Vandal Hearts (avoid part 2 at all costs)
Stella Deus
Growlanser series
there's a few other good tactical games I've played but can't remember them. hehe


----------



## purenightshade (Oct 29, 2006)

FF - fun, but I kept having to go in and out of the dungeons becasue of the limited number of items you could carry. I wasn't too fond of the generic characters, but hey. It was the first one after all.

FF II - I made it all teh way to the end, but because I screwed ups omewhere along the line I can't bet the final boss, which is kinda annoying. The storyline has a lot of good points.

FF IV - This is the one I haven't really played much of.

FF V - I'm working my way through this one right now. So far it's really good, but the translation from the Japanese to English...gah! I'm so tired of the 'pirate lingo'.

FF VI - I have it but haven't started playing it. It comes highly recommended though.

FF VII - Oh my gosh I love this game! I think this is probably the best one as far as storyline and character development go. And it has sephiroth. How can that be a bad thing?

FF VIII - Ugh. A large part of my problem wtih this game stems from trying to play it in the original Japanese. Yes, I lived in Japan, yes, I have a Japanese PS2 (which sadly no longer works). I borrowed a copy of it in Enlgish from my brother. It sucks way less when the battle system makes sense. None of the internet tutorials were any good.

FF IX - i loved this game until I hit disk 3 and did something wrong and couldn't fix it. I didn't want to restart it at that point and I haven't palyed it since. Granted, the station that palys it is broken now so I can't until I find an Enlgish copy.

FF X - I can't stress just how much I hate Bliz Ball. I abso0lutely adore the combat system though., Being able to switch characters in the middle of a fight? How cool is that!? The Enlgish voice acting is terrible, but the Japanese is just fabulous. Also, cool soundtrack. All of the character tracks and such are just awesome as well as the backgroun music.

FF X-2 - I dunno. I liked this game, but the limited characters kinda sucked. The dress spheres are a good idea, but I hate the 'special' ones where you have to go through every sphere on your grid before you get access to them. Once you do, they're really cool, but only useful if you use them often, which I don't. Again, NA voice acting is terrible. Yuna really annoyed me. The Japanese is very good. Also, another very good set of OSTs and character singles.

I refuse to play FF XI because I despise on-line games. Any game that requires that I continuall pay money to play is not worth it. i've also seen my friends wate their lives away playing it. No way.


----------



## Ian SCD Officer (Oct 29, 2006)

SPOILER ALERT

Yeah, I hated the dress spheres too. What was the point in all that? The special ones were horrible. I preferred the Sphere Grid setup in FFX; that was awesome.

I haven't played the early FF games, but I think Final Fantasy 10 is the best so far. FFX-2 wasn't so bad, but it was a let-down; it could've been much better. 

I wasn't too fond of Tidus (annoying voice) but he was okay I suppose. Wakka was a cool character, but Seymour was a pain. An awful villain.

FFXII looks awesome. Roll on 12. I can't wait to play it, it looks superior to FFX in every way.


----------



## tyler (Oct 31, 2006)

*FF7 ALL THE WAY MAN!!!!!*


----------



## kaneda (Oct 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> FFVIII -... there were a lot of intricacies that many people (usually ones who dislike this game) have glossed over.



Like....?

I recently played this again, and couldnt finish it.  I know everything in life is subjective blah blah blah, but could you give me an example of something I might have missed


----------



## Green (Oct 31, 2006)

I just thought it was annoying.


----------



## radioactivemouse (Nov 1, 2006)

6 is my all time fave...with so many characters and such a deep storyline.

I haven't seen an FF game that goes into the depth 6 did.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 12, 2006)

FF 7 everytime for story line but FF8 for the battle system. and FF10 for the graphics and spoken word dialog


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 24, 2006)

whilst i have only played vii, viii and x, i can't split viii and x as my favourites. vii seemed just a little strange to me... really can't put my finger on why, but as i played it at a young age, perhaps the depth was lost on me. 

There is perhaps only a couple of issues i have with both viii and x - with viii it was the need to travel around levelling up so you could stand a chance against bosses... Must say i loved all the characters - except perhaps Rinoa (i don't like damsels in distress). I even liked Squall... I hope others figured out who his parents were as well... Also, i love the guardian movies, Bahamut and especially Shiva - the whole languid, graceful way she unleashes that massive ice blast is just flawless. much better than the X Shiva's scene. (though when she snaps her fingers at the end, is pretty cool...hmmm...pun intended i guess)

X - i really enjoyed the graphical beauty of this game. the only problem i had was how, even more than VIII, levelling was essential and the random monsters were often more powerful than the bosses you were levelling to fight.... those bloody cactuar things got me so many times. Tidus was perfect! He was far and away my favourite character, along with Lulu... she left my party as rarely as possible - likely due to the massive damage she could inflict. The sphere grid was exceptional, allowing you to progress your character in any way you liked.
Seymour made a great, sadistic, aristocratic villain. Wakka was perhaps the character i liked the least. So dumb! lovable and loyal, but D-U-M-B! 
Blitzball was fun once you worked out strategies and your players actually had decent experience.
Just a question, has anyone ever won that first tournament where you first introduced to blitzball...wakka's retirement game? I tried a dozen times and wasn't able to win...


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I've played through FF VII and VIII (from now on 7 and 8) on PC, and I've reached sort of a conclusion.
Step by step:

Setting:
FF7 disappointed me with its rather low level of steampunk. There was Midgar, Junon and Highwind, but otherwise the world was low-tech. FF8 was much cooler in that sense; Balamb Garden, trains, those freaky busses and cars (creeped the hell out of me), the raid on Dollet, Fisherman's Horizon, the missiles, and, most of all, Ragnarok 

Storyline and characters:
7 all the way! 7 had a good storyline, with the Midgar part in the beginning as an amazing intro. The FF8 characters were uninteresting at best, how much did we really find out about their pasts? The 7 characters seemes simply so much deeper than those of it's successor. 8 had Rinoa, a most exceptionally annoying character. How many times did you have to rescue her from this or that? 4? 5?

Graphics:
Tie. The graphics of 8 were technically better, but they felt more consistent in the earlier game. The colors in 8 felt generally ugly; it wasn't a nice world, it all felt too arid and sterile. The colors in 7 were lush and friendly; it was a more asthetically pleasing game. The cutscenes of 8 were the best, though.

Music:
Duh! The FF7 soundtrack is completely superior to the uninspiring FF8. The latter has some good tunes (Silence And Motion, Balamb Garden), but FF7 has a superior selection; most the Themes (Tifa, Barret, Cid, Aerith, Red XIII), Anxious Heart, the main theme and the chochobo tunes. Listening to it right now.

Gameplay:
FF7 here too. Drawing magic from monsters was incredibly tedious, especially since Squall was usually the only one who could get 9 in one draw. The fighting system of FF8 was bad as well; it was all GF summoning, no use fighting, nothing did any damage, except for Renzokuken. And the GF cutscenes were all so incredibly long. And the Junction system... don't get me started.

Yeah, I like Final Fantasy VII far better than VIII. At times, the latter was so silly it made me angry. Like that last time you fight Seifer. You knock him down, he's beaten. But then he rises again (isn't he dead now?), and runs away with an unresisting Rinoa (hey, she just beat him!), while Squall and Zell idly watch them disappear. It's just too moronically implausible. I think there were similar scenes in FFVII, but not remotely as stupid.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 26, 2006)

FF VIII is definitely my favourite but unfortunately, my first disk got scratched and I lost the memory card with it on so I can't play it anymore. Sob


----------



## Threddy (Nov 26, 2006)

purenightshade said:


> FF X - I can't stress just how much I hate Bliz Ball. I abso0lutely adore the combat system though.


I actually really liked blitz ball, i thought it was a really great thing to have, although I couldn't work out how to bring in players but it said you could.


----------



## Frozeninja (Dec 3, 2006)

For me my favourites had to be FF7 followed (quite closely) by FF9.

FF9 for me had the best charater detail, but FF7 was just plain awesome in every regard.


----------



## Osprey (Dec 4, 2006)

Best - Final Fantasy VII - Greatest story, great system, great characters and cool music. 
Second - Final Fantasy VI - Cool story, great system, memorable characters.
Third - Final Fantasy X - Cool story, different system, great characters and great music. 

Worst - Final Fantasy X2 - Just everything about this game really got on my nerves.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Dec 7, 2006)

FFVII >> Best story imho + Gave the wporl sephiroth - and all spin off's made in films etc that are linked to Square/Enix blatently take a lot of the story methods etc from 7. 

7 FTW imho


----------



## nightsavior (Dec 13, 2006)

They're all good though honestly the only ones I beat and played through again were FF 4 and FF 6. I saw my friend Jason beat FF 9 which was cool.

Run down more in depth.

FF 1 : It was a great rpg especially for an old gen system but there was no real character development. Graphically impressive for its time it blew Dragon Warrior out of the water. Still had stiff competition from the Ultima franchise though. Creating your own party was neat as was the transition of your classes when you went from teenagers to adults.

FF 2 (FF4 in Japan): An endearing cast of characters coupled with a superb story line drew me into it instantly. Cecil's transition from dark Knight to saintly paladin was awesome. Imagine playing as Anakin sky walker only in reverse. (You go from being mostly evil to a true hero not the other way around.) I had a weird crush on the summoness Rydia once she became an adult. For being a 16 bit sprite she looked damn good. Yes, I have a green hair fetish.

FF 3 (FF 6 in Japan) Square went all out. Once again an engrossing addictive story line coupled with another great cast of characters. Locke,Celes,Sabin,Shadow,and Terra were my favorites and it was the first time you had to do unique button combinations or mini games to pull off each characters best moves. My favorite one was the "gambling slots" for the air ship pilot Setzer. (I think that was his name it's been awhile.)

FF7: To most this is the shiz-net. It got them started loving the franchise and was for the PS-1. I loved the post apocolyptic setting and futuristic themes but somehow I couldn't relate to the characters or get into the emo-rage fest between Cloud and Sephiroth. However I admit Cloud had the most complex and compelling story of any FF main hero and as we all know FF 7 was the first game to adress the death of loved ones on a serious note. I never beat it but saw someone do it. The ending left alot of plot holes which were resolved in later spin offs like Dirge of Cerebus + Advent children.

FF8: For me it came and went. The graphics were gorgeous but the whole "parts" and "magazine system" used to upgrade weapons was a pain in the arse. Add this to the frustration fighting Ultimacea if you didn't find every summon and the inability to go back once you get into the last area soured the deal. Lastly was it just me or did this games heroes tend to be bad teenager stereotypes? As rpgs go it was high calibur but I was too busy playing Legend of Dragoon to care.

FF9: It was an attempt to recapture the nostalgic glow of FF4 and FF6. The weird cutsey graphics proably threw people off but the enviorments were beautiful and exotic. I played this one alot but the characters often were so strange or bizzare I felt detached. Garnet was cute in those yellow tight pants however. The world definetly was older FF fan-fare but the heroes were a mixed bag and I just couldn't find Kuja to be intimidating as a villian. I was more creeped out by Xorn and Thorn the dark jesters. I did admire how the main cast wern't all aesthetic perfect beauty knock offs and had lovable quirks. It made it seem like the heroes were casted from everyday people instead of actors and super models. Vivi was a cute lil guy but Quina annoyed the frak out of me. Zidane,Garnet,and good ol Rusty were my three favs but everyone else fell to the side lines. 

FF X: This was a good blend of things. Once again the graphics get an over-haul and once again the story line keeps most people playing. The under water enviorments were neat and blitz ball was funner then the card games introduced in earliar installments. The cast of characters was impressionable specifically Auron,Yuna,Kimari,and Lu lu. Tidus,Wakka, and Rikku wern't too shabby either. The game decieved me. At first the heroes seemed to follow bland stereotypes but then they really grew into believable people. It was also the first time the plot surprised me since FF7. There were quite a few twists and the ending was bitter sweet and tragic as opposed to happy and upbeat. Strike against it? Too linear. 

FF X-2: Ugh. I'm not disputing this was a good game. It just wasn't the game for me. A half hour into it I stopped playing. Determined I tried again but only got up to the Gullwings meeting a pregnant Lu Lu and Wakka. The dress sphere job set up was a neat idea and seeing hot chicks dressing in skimpy clothing or revealing armor did not hurt my male testosterone sensibilities. However there is just something about pop singing air pirates passing themselves off as the newest Charlie's Angels that does not settle well in my stomach. In its defense SquareEnix was marketing this game for young girls and I'd recommend it for any mum looking for a great game for their teenaged daughters. You may want to beat it as it is a sequal to FF X and explains more about Spira.

FF tactics: It was for the PS-1 but I did not get it until I had my PS-2. If you like tactical rpgs and a wonderful world of politics,intrigue,and warring kingdoms you should pick it up. Also if you like games such as Disgaea,Ogre battle, or La Pucelle tactics you'll feel right at home. Btw do not expect the graphics to be mind blowing. It is a throw back to 32 bit pixel sprites.

FF 12: It ties with FF 6 as my absolute favorite. I know some of you maybe apprehensive about the "real time" battles and the completly revamped gameplay but in my opinion the story line is deep and offers plenty of surprises. Once again we have a strong no nonsense lead female character that can use steel and throw down and once again we have a plot with shades of grey and conflicting views instead of things being completly good and completly evil. I cannot promise FF vets will dig it. The "over epic" crowd may see it as generic and uninspired. The people that actually "enjoy" random battles will find this to be a complete departure from famaliar territory. In addition enemies are not predictable. They are smart and even in the first locales there are "player killer" creatures romping around. To me this added realism. To others it may add tidium. 

FF 6's influence is definetly seen in the supporting Cast. Balthier the sky pirate bares an uncanny resemblence to Setzer. Princess Ashe is like the determined and strong willed Celes. Fran is gorgeous,sexy,and because she is a non human in a human crowd has feelings of alienation like Terra did for being half esper. Van is a thief akin to Locke. Penelo? Well she is Van's child hood friend and reminded me a bit of Garnet from FF 9. There is magicite,espers, an empire,and yes feuding royal famalies. It takes place in Ivalice the realm of FF tactics and it is quite obivous the head director and programmers love Star Wars not that is a bad thing. 

The gambit AI system is completly customizable and makes character management in heated battles much easier. The license grid is alot more simpler and more of a joy then a burden unlike past skill trees. No offense to the FF X crowd but the sphere grid drove me batty. 

I'd say if you love FF and have enjoyed games like Guild wars, World of war craft,//.Hack, and Knights of the old republic you need to buy it. If you want the game mechanics to be exactly like the previous FF games or things to be "over the top epic" with themes of "pure right" versus "pure wrong" rent it first.


----------



## sci-fi girl (Dec 15, 2006)

FF X of course, though bliztball drive me crazy. FF XI wasn't so bad but the dress spheres thing "_n'était pas terrible"._


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 4, 2007)

VI and VII, were the best. VIII, IX, were both cool. X, X2 were aweful. And up to V were ok but the crystals got boring. Oh and the PSX version of tactics is awesome, but the gameboy one sucked.


----------



## devilsgrin (Feb 5, 2007)

can someone please explain to me why VII is so great? I just don't get it...


----------



## Talysia (Feb 6, 2007)

Why is Final Fantasy VII so great?  I think it may be because it might have been the first one that people may have played on the Playstation, so it has good memories for them.  Then again, they may feel the same as me.  I liked FF7 because of the storyline.  It wasn't perfect, and it looks very dated now, but it's still got charm to me.


----------



## Aes (Feb 6, 2007)

devilsgrin said:


> can someone please explain to me why VII is so great? I just don't get it...



It's great (laff) because people are suckers for oversized weapons, bad boy protagonists with mental problems, excessively insane villains, and women with oversized knockers.

Also, I bet the fact that it was the first FF game on a large-capacity console had something to do with it, too.  FF6, being restricted to a super nes cartridge, was only something like 3 or 4 mb in size.  FF7, being on 3 CDs, was well over 1gb--this is a huge leap.


----------



## fluff (Feb 13, 2007)

FF4 was the best on Super Nintendo and FFX was the best on PS.   I am so looking forward to play FF3 on DS!!!


----------



## Yugi (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, you forgot FF V.  But i only played it and IX. Both are good.


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 15, 2007)

I liked VIII the best. I've been playing a lot of XII lately and I actually like it a lot. I really expected to hate it. As I did with X.
The promo pics for XIII look amazing it's looking very sci-fi I cant wait for it.


----------



## Lith (Feb 19, 2007)

FF12 managed to knock 7 and 10 off my favorites list.  I _love_ the story it tells and the way it tells it, and as a game it's quite fun.  Only that there's a little too much of it- I don't have hundreds of hours of free time.


FF7 had a really compelling storyline.  I'm still not sure what I really like about it, since it features a rather silly, new-agey sort of plot, but I still really like it anyway.  The graphics are terrible, and even had I been introduced to it when it came out, I would have thought so.  It belongs to that era of games and rendering capabilities that I don't like.  

FF10 had a slightly less interesting story, though it still had its aspects, but as a game it's much better than 7.  And FFX-2 is kind of weird, but it attempts some interesting things that I've never seen before in a game, and I've played it actually twice as much as the original in an attempt to get that blasted perfect ending.  

FF9- I enjoyed it while I played it, but I won't be replaying it.  It just doesn't have that extra something.  

FF8- I liked, but I technically haven't finished yet.  I think that's a better candidate for a remake than 7, honestly.  7 has a lot of humor resulting from the shabby spritelike graphics and bad translation that just wouldn't do well on a high-powered new system.


----------

